# Bathing your Poodle ???'s



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

So, I went out and bought groomax shampoo and conditioner for Eli...for now. My regular ruitine is to shampoo, then rince and condition, then rince. I use two large towels to dry him and then we go straight to the grooming table to blow dry. While drying I use a pin brush on the area's Im drying and try to dry from the base out. 

Are there any other methods I should attemp this time. I just want a blown out coat that is as straight as possible. I still have the same dryer so that's what Im using for now. Im also going to let the conditioner set for about 5-8 minutes. Anything I should do differently?

Thanks for any suggestions in advance!


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been wondering the same things. I have the Metro Air Force dryer and the drying takes so long I have to wonder what I'm not doing right.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I was told on another thread that it usually takes 2.5 hrs on a standard in full coat... for that person. 

I also have the metro forced air dryer that is 160 mph but from what the other's said its not enough forced air. I should of went a model up to the commander or even the next one which is the blaster. The commander's forced air is 220 mph....the blaster, well that one speaks for its self. lol (the blaster is supposably (sp) so powerful that it can blast a small dog off the grooming table) That just's funny. lol 

So....for now Im just going to make due with the one I have until I can upgrade to the commander. I will report back and tell everyone how long it took me tonight. Im really hoping for a nice fluffy coat when Im done. I have Eli and my boys scheduled for Christmas pics at penny's tomorrow night.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

I shampoo twice in the bath no conditioner. Towel dry him off and then use a leave in conditioner which I brush in and then dry brushing with a pin brush. I have been using Plush Puppy's reviva-coat mousse which is a leave in which I put in after towel drying and I find this does help to straighten his fur.

I have read about products that supposedly reduce the drying time but haven't tried anything myself. I have a force dryer, not sure how big but it has two motors and would definately blow a SWF off the table if you turned both motors on at once - great for the shepherd. Was still taking me 45 minutes to an hour to dry T when he was in a long puppy cut.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

I go through the process of brushing before the bath to get rid of
tangles, etc. Then shampoo with a shampoo to keep fleas away
(nasty little buggers!) and let that set awhile, rinse, then shampoo
again with a shampoo intended to make your dogs fur fresh. Then
towel dry, blow dry and brush out afterwards. 

A bath is usually followed by a grooming once dry even if it's
just a little "trim up".


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OK guys..here it goes. Im changing a dirty diaper (my life story) and then heading to the tub with Eli. lol

Wish me luck!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> OK guys..here it goes. Im changing a dirty diaper (my life story) and then heading to the tub with Eli. lol
> 
> Wish me luck!


I'm wishing you luck!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Wishing you luck as well  for both the diaper and the dog 
Personaly I find that a soft slicker brush works better to straighten hair than a pin brush. The exception being a huge coat on a show poodle. In that case the hair is so much longer that the pin brush is ok. With a shorter coat though, the slicker will "pull" the hair straight. Oh and you shouldn't really need to let the conditioner sit for that long. Working it through the hair to the skin and then rinsing should be fine. 
Which groommax shampoo did you end up getting? 

Jazz is getting "Jazzed" tomarrow, assuming my clients don't end up killing me the... friday before christmas and all... I'll time myself and see how long she takes to dry. It would be interesting to compair notes.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Wishing you luck as well  for both the diaper and the dog
> Personaly I find that a soft slicker brush works better to straighten hair than a pin brush. The exception being a huge coat on a show poodle. In that case the hair is so much longer that the pin brush is ok. With a shorter coat though, the slicker will "pull" the hair straight. Oh and you shouldn't really need to let the conditioner sit for that long. Working it through the hair to the skin and then rinsing should be fine.
> Which groommax shampoo did you end up getting?
> 
> Jazz is getting "Jazzed" tomarrow, assuming my clients don't end up killing me the... friday before christmas and all... I'll time myself and see how long she takes to dry. It would be interesting to compair notes.


Ok I timed Eli and it took 45 minutes (blow dry time). I did give up the pin brush after 5 min and used my slicker. It did work much better! I started drying Eli at 5:45pm and finished at 8:30pm. Not that bad....

Oh the shampoo's...I got the Groomax black coat shampoo and the silk protein conditioner. It was ok...the shampoo didn't really sudds up (sp) like I hoped but the conditioner worked good. Fragrance was ok...
blow 
Im still going to keep trying other's. It just wasn't theeee one! lol Here is his after drying and then after clipping/scissoring.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Apparently the not sudsing isn't an indicator of how well the shampoo is cleaning, cause some of the cheaper ones put an ingredient that makes it suds but does nothing else just so use mear humans will feel like we're doing a good job cleaning. Having said that I do like my shampoo to suds - it's people like me they cater too :rofl:

He looks great, nice clipping and scissoring job, he looks very plush.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

He looks great! The only advice I can really say is from what little I have learned. The longer you leave the conditioner in, obviously the softer the hair will be...and easier to work with.

I start using the comb to work the conditioner through the hair...I have LONG hair myself (past my fanny) and learned that trick on my own hair. This also helps with ANY matting.

I honestly need to get a spray so I can save myself a bit of time...normally when I bathe the dogs they aren't very dirty. I have to bathe them to keep my allergies at a minimum, but I think I could cut back a bit if I had something to spray on their hair so everyday brushing is easier. I hate brushing their coats when its completely dry and I hit a mat or something stuck in the coat, and end up ripping out a chunk of hair! 

I love the slicker brush for making the tangles easier to work with, too. I think if I had a spray conditioner to put on before I brush I could save them a ton of pain from the pulling...which I know they don't seem to mind, but still it bothers me!

I use 2 different shampoos (I have another for other dogs if the dog is covered in fleas or VERY DIRTY) but I admit I ran out of conditioner about a month ago. I am hoping for that for Christmas...maybe I will slip it into Daisy stocking but I bet she won't mind if I use it on the other dogs!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

IPP said:


> He looks great! The only advice I can really say is from what little I have learned. The longer you leave the conditioner in, obviously the softer the hair will be...and easier to work with.
> 
> I start using the comb to work the conditioner through the hair...I have LONG hair myself (past my fanny) and learned that trick on my own hair. This also helps with ANY matting.
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE INFO. I HAVE TO ADMIT I STIL BRUSH A DRY COAT. I HAVE THE CONDITIONER AND A SPRAY BOTTLE BUT I DON'T LIKE HOW IT SPRAYS AND NEED TO GET ANOTHER THAT CAN DO A FINE MIST. I HAVE BEEN LEAVING THE CONDITIONER ON LONGER THEN THE RECOMMENDATION. IT SEEMS TO WORK BETTER. 

THANKS AGAIN!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

be careful about softening the coat if you plan to scissor. You want the springy wire type texture if want to to scissor well. Otherwise the hair doesn't fluff out and stand straight the way it should. As a rule, I do not use conditioner on clients poodles unless there is a real need. The only place I make an exception is the ears. 

As for Suds, the more suds there are the longer it takes to rinse clean. Some of the higher quality shampoos are low foaming and do a great job. Alot of the more natural shampoos have the added benifit of being soap and detergant free which is great. Soaps will wash off products like frontline. Some of those 'waterproof" flea products are misleading because they aren't soap proof


----------



## wonderfulremark (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a bar soap... and just towel dry her...


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I won't offer much here as I don't do any grooming by myself.
Off to the groomers every 4 weeks.
However,what I find helpful with little in between cleanups are 'pre-moistened' baby wipes.
As far as conditioner goes,my groomer only uses it every 3rd or so grooming.
Too much of it can leave the hair too limp...especially with the baby coats.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

spoofan said:


> As far as conditioner goes,my groomer only uses it every 3rd or so grooming.
> Too much of it can leave the hair too limp...especially with the baby coats.


You said it better, That I was trying to say  Limp is a better word than soft.


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

For bathing at home we found it was easier to give bear a shower. We just get in there with him and bathe him. Then shut off the water and do the initial toweling off in the shower and when he shakes off the mess is contained to the shower rather than all over the bathroom. We then wrap him up in a couple more towels and he likes to sit there all wrapped up for awile. Then we blow dry him and brush him out and he's good to go.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I won't offer much here as I don't do any grooming by myself.
> Off to the groomers every 4 weeks.
> However,what I find helpful with little in between cleanups are 'pre-moistened' baby wipes.
> As far as conditioner goes,my groomer only uses it every 3rd or so grooming.
> Too much of it can leave the hair too limp...especially with the baby coats.



Ok well that makes sence. What do you think about the shampoo and conditioner in one. Do those seem to make the hair limp too or is it better then doing the conditioner seperate. My mom bought me a huge bottle of cocanut smelling shampoo/conditioner combination. The smell is to die for and I can't wait to bathe a dog. lol Maybe I'll treat the Poodle to that one every few weeks or so. 

Thanks for the info everyone. Believe me....Im soaking all the Poodle info I can get up!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Well my sister is a groomer and both me an her have Afro American hair, IMO it is similar to poodles hair ! lol I suggested to not use too much conditioner that makes the hair soft likeWonderPup stated. You want the hair tight with a wirey feel to get a better cut like WonderPup said. Just by looking at the blown out coats the breeders have on their dogs it looks like they do not use much conditioner. With curly hair more moisture = more curlys. But this is my opinion and experience with my own hair lol. I will be sure to ask a few breeders next time at the show.

With my hair my stylist uses a rinse out conditioner but does not leave it on for x amount of mins she usually just rinses out after about 1-2 mins. Then she does not put any leave in on my damp hair she sprays on something on my hair ( still have no idea what it is but many stylist take this step) and then blows my hair out. My hair becomes straight and its bouncy lol but its never soft. She then flat irons my hair and during this step I believe she strays more spray or puts a moisturizer on my hair. My hair is straight and soft after and feels great.

I seen the show people use spray but since you are not showing him you can skip this step. 

I noticed with our pup his hair gets very curly when my sister uses the conditioner on him. We made his coat super soft with this human conditioner we have by back to basics. We have used a bunch of pet shampoos over the years and I have my favorites but this was used on my GSD and not a poodle.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Priscilla needs a bath, but I've been avoiding doing so, I think
she will get one on Christmas Eve so she will be all pretty and
looking her best to meet all the family!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Well my sister is a groomer and both me an her have Afro American hair, IMO it is similar to poodles hair ! lol I suggested to not use too much conditioner that makes the hair soft likeWonderPup stated. You want the hair tight with a wirey feel to get a better cut like WonderPup said. Just by looking at the blown out coats the breeders have on their dogs it looks like they do not use much conditioner. With curly hair more moisture = more curlys. But this is my opinion and experience with my own hair lol. I will be sure to ask a few breeders next time at the show.
> 
> With my hair my stylist uses a rinse out conditioner but does not leave it on for x amount of mins she usually just rinses out after about 1-2 mins. Then she does not put any leave in on my damp hair she sprays on something on my hair ( still have no idea what it is but many stylist take this step) and then blows my hair out. My hair becomes straight and its bouncy lol but its never soft. She then flat irons my hair and during this step I believe she strays more spray or puts a moisturizer on my hair. My hair is straight and soft after and feels great.
> 
> ...


hehe..I'll have to start using my chi on Eli pretty soon if I cant get him straight. lol Im only kidding but know that I bring it up, do some breeder's use straightening irons on the ear hair? Ive seen pics of a few dogs and Im sure they didn't get that ear hair that straight with a brush and dryer.
Hmmmm, I wonder.

Off subject....my 1 yr old is trying to lick my Pitbull right now. omg! lol


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> Ok well that makes sence. What do you think about the shampoo and conditioner in one. Do those seem to make the hair limp too or is it better then doing the conditioner seperate. My mom bought me a huge bottle of cocanut smelling shampoo/conditioner combination. The smell is to die for and I can't wait to bathe a dog. lol Maybe I'll treat the Poodle to that one every few weeks or so.
> 
> Thanks for the info everyone. Believe me....Im soaking all the Poodle info I can get up!


I don't think that I would use a human shampoo on a poodle.
My groomer,whom I have been using for years,says,that less is deffinetely better.Warm water takes a lot of the dirt out as well.
Too much shampoo of any kind will rid the hair of natural oils.
The conditioner will build up over time.
One thing she does....always uses Johnson baby shampoo(the tearless one) on the head area.
If you are getting the poodle ready for a show,then all sorts of stuff is used,from volumizers,detanglers,hairsprays etc.
Would I use all of that on my pet dog?
No way.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

spoofan said:


> I don't think that I would use a human shampoo on a poodle.
> My groomer,whom I have been using for years,says,that less is deffinetely better.Warm water takes a lot of the dirt out as well.
> Too much shampoo of any kind will rid the hair of natural oils.
> The conditioner will build up over time.
> ...


The cocanut shampoo/cond in one is a dog shampoo. (i requested dog products for x mas) lol I wouldn't use human grade shampoo's either. Well unless I was totally out of dog shampoo and very desperate. I don't see that happening. lol


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

What about mane and tail shampoo? It's used on horses and people
use it too ( I do!).

I gave Priscilla a bath today, I shampooed her up two times, rinsed,
towel dried, blow dried, and brushed her out...all that hair is a job! :faint:


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> What about mane and tail shampoo? It's used on horses and people
> use it too ( I do!).
> 
> I gave Priscilla a bath today, I shampooed her up two times, rinsed,
> towel dried, blow dried, and brushed her out...all that hair is a job! :faint:


The mane and tail is fine for pet or human from what Ive always heard.


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

I also have found that the fewer baths the easier it is to keep his coat brushed out. He may be a little stinkier but he gets less dry skin and his coat seems healthier. We try to leave his baths until he gets groomed.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> hehe..I'll have to start using my chi on Eli pretty soon if I cant get him straight. lol Im only kidding but know that I bring it up, do some breeder's use straightening irons on the ear hair? Ive seen pics of a few dogs and Im sure they didn't get that ear hair that straight with a brush and dryer.
> Hmmmm, I wonder.
> 
> Off subject....my 1 yr old is trying to lick my Pitbull right now. omg! lol



You are right breeders are using flat irons ! when we went to the show Algeria poodles was there, and they where using them on their dogs before getting to the ring.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> The cocanut shampoo/cond in one is a dog shampoo. (i requested dog products for x mas) lol I wouldn't use human grade shampoo's either. Well unless I was totally out of dog shampoo and very desperate. I don't see that happening. lol


I only use shampoos on my own head that contain no sulfates .... I only use a clairify shampoo which contains sultafes to get oil and dirt out of my head. It is fine to use natural human shampoos on dogs.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I've never seen flat irons used on poodles at shows, but probably only because I haven't been looking. I have seen them used on other breeds like Lhasa's, Tibetan Terriers, and Bearded Collies. I'll have to look next time and see if I see any poodles to add to the list... Assuming I'm not to busy that is.


----------



## oodlesofpoodles (Dec 24, 2008)

Your dryer will make a lot of difference on how straight the coat comes out. We use the K9 -2 dryer, and it works nicely. It's also an expensive dryer (which is ok for me since I need it for my business - but might be cost prohibitive for normal folks).

After you dry your dog you can spray it lightly with Stazko's spray, and then brush the fur, and give it another slight blow with the dryer. It works nicely. Also, Petsilk has a straightening spray that is wonderful - but it doesn't look like it's on their website yet.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'd be interested in trying a straightening spray. I don't have any issues getting dogs straight but I always LOVE to try new products.


----------

